# Ravel Arranged for 2 Guitars



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My son puts a lot of his guitar stuff on youtube too. Thanks.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds good, nice work.


----------

